# "enthusiatic wave"



## Sammy (Jun 2, 2006)

Hiya,
I'm new here and so i thought i'd say hi to everyone.
I'm a purple belt in kickboxing from the UK. I'm a 17yo female. I have no common sense and i get distacted by shiny things so please be nice! 
Look forward to meeting everyone

S


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome... everybody... wave back! :wavey:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome!!!

Passing along the Wave!artyon:


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 2, 2006)

Hiyah, Sammy!


----------



## Lisa (Jun 2, 2006)

Sammy said:
			
		

> Hiya,
> I'm new here and so i thought i'd say hi to everyone.
> I'm a purple belt in kickboxing from the UK. I'm a 17yo female. I have no common sense and i get distacted by shiny things so please be nice!
> Look forward to meeting everyone
> ...



:wavey:

Hi Sammy, glad you could join us...

s'ok if you get distracted by shiney things... so do some of our mods, LOL

Just thow a shiny coin and you will see 

Welcome to MT!  Have fun!


----------



## Sammy (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi evrybody. you make me feel so wanted!:wavey:


S


----------



## Kreth (Jun 2, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> s'ok if you get distracted by shiney things... so do some of our mods, LOL


That's not tru----oooOOOooo, sparkly!


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  You're not the only one distracted by shiny objects; shiny _pointy_ sharp objects grab my attention.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome Sammy!!! :wavey:

- Ceicei


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  

Any particular kind of kickboxing?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Sammy (Jun 2, 2006)

Just normal kickboxing, i think. No knees or elbows. Light continuous and full contact. we also learn knees, elbows and throws but thats just for self defense


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 2, 2006)

*Welcome, Sammy!*:wavey:


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome Sammy!  Where abouts in the UK you from?  I have family in Plymouth and have spent some time touring in Cornwall...

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## MJS (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Sammy! Enjoy!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome Sammy  
I hope you have fun here ~!!


~Tess


----------



## Kacey (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!

Bright, shiny things... hmm... maybe you should have used "Magpie" instead of "Sammy"!


----------



## Henderson (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi Sammy! Welcome.


----------



## bydand (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi! welcome to MT, the nicest place on the web!  artyon:


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 3, 2006)

Sammy said:
			
		

> I have no common sense and i get distacted by shiny things so please be nice!


 
Are you blonde? lol, joking.

Welcome to Martial Talk!!


----------



## Sam (Jun 3, 2006)

rich parsons said:
			
		

> Did someone say shiny new coin?



Sammy!
 17 year old females named "samantha" are takin over. Watch out MT!

*Welcome to the board*


----------



## Gemini (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Sammy! I hope you're not _someone's_ eviler twin. :uhohh:

Enjoy the forum!


----------



## green meanie (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Sammy (Jun 4, 2006)

hey guys,

I'm from up north of england(very bad at geography, sorry!)

funnily enough i'm not blond and i promise i'm no ones evil twin


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome Sammy


----------



## Sam (Jun 4, 2006)

Sammy said:
			
		

> funnily enough i'm not blond and i promise i'm no ones evil twin


 
Maybe you're the good one?

hehehe


----------



## Stealth (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 4, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  My wife's name is Sam, as well, and I too am fairly easily distra.....look, dancing smilies....artyon:


----------



## White Fox (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome Sammy
Everyone here is very kind and have quite alot of great information to offer!!!!!


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi, welcome, and your first order of business here should be getting to know people, alhtough that happens automatically...
Everyone here is nice, so have a good time!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Sammi!


----------



## mjd (Jun 16, 2006)

opcorn: do they eat popcorn in the UK, welcome, have some popcorn


----------



## matt.m (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## pstarr (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome!  Give my regards to the UK!


----------

